# Pocket Watches



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

Just thought I would see what everyone has out there. Haven't seen any forum discussions on pocket watches. This is an 1893 Elgin 7j Hunter case, that is absolutely all original and keeps very good time for its age +/- 1 minute a day!










Here's a pic of the movement.


----------



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

This is a 1911 Howard 17j 12 size 14K, in great condition except for a crack at 11. I love the fancy numbers on this watch.










Pic of the lovely movement.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My small collection of pocket & stopwatches.

Roger


----------



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

avery said:


> This is a 1911 Howard 17j 12 size 14K, in great condition except for a crack at 11. I love the fancy numbers on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

avery said:


> Just thought I would see what everyone has out there. Haven't seen any forum discussions on pocket watches. This is an 1893 Elgin 7j Hunter case, that is absolutely all original and keeps very good time for its age +/- 1 minute a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














avery said:


> avery said:
> 
> 
> > This is a 1911 Howard 17j 12 size 14K, in great condition except for a crack at 11. I love the fancy numbers on this watch.
> ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This Pobeda is my only pocket watch:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

My only pocket piece but looking to dump it in a rationalization of pieces mind you nice movement.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

This was my 21st birthday present from my parents back in 1973. Its an 18ct Langford, I used to wear it to work every day!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm right there with you on that Howard Avery, the number font is fab and the movement is gorgeous. Roger what is the one bottom right? reminds me of an Omega dynamic, like it a lot.

Ive a couple of pocket watches in bits since I took them apart as a kid (found them the other day in 2 tobacco tins in my meccano box !) must sort them out.

cheers for the pics fellas

Andy

ps the hands on the Elgin are fantastic


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is an Elgin I bought a couple of weeks ago, it dates from around 1910 but not sure what size it is (I think it might be a 16) the serial number is 15432420. Any info would be appreciated.

Rabbit


----------

